# winmodem working.  YAY!!!!

## trooper

g'day,

i dunno if this info is worthwhile but here goes.

i have a dell inspiron 8100 laptop with an internal modem. I have been searching for a generic driver for winmodems and think i've found one.

go here for the file http://www.physcip.uni-stuttgart.de/heby/ltmodem/#sources

i downloaded to /download or whatever your download dir is

cd download (or whatever)

tar -zxvf ltmodem-8.22a5.tar.gz

cd /download/ltmodem-8.22a5./

build_module

after this all i did was follow the prompts to the end and then changed /dev/ttyS0 (external modem) to /dev/tts/LT0 (internal modem)in wvdial conf or whatever dial up program your using.

my winmodem worked immediately for me after i did a

insmod lt_modem

insmod lt_serial

i hope this helps.

trooper

p.s. i am amazed bu it appears that the winmodem is quicker than my external

----------

## Auka

Hello!

Just because I am curious...  

Did you compile using GCC 3.2? 

If yes, then which kernlsources are you using gentoo or another one? Did you use the ebuild or sourcecode from the homepage? 

Because I have also tried compiling it (Inspiron 8000 here) but when using GCC 3.2 it just didn't work - as make says:

```
"Sorry, versions of 3 and greater are not yet compatible with the source code.

While the compilation may will succeed, the drives most likely will not be

functional.

Aborting with Ctrl-C is RECOMMENDED. But to continue:"
```

I got:

```

cc1: warning: -malign-loops is obsolete, use -falign-loops

cc1: warning: -malign-jumps is obsolete, use -falign-jumps

cc1: warning: -malign-functions is obsolete, use -falign-functions

serial-lt-2.4.c:6043: unknown field `wait_key' specified in initializer

serial-lt-2.4.c:6043: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

make: *** [serial-lt-2.4.a] Fehler 1

Checking for driver products:

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root       559362 2002-11-02 11:04 lt_modem.o

Compilation of lt_serial.o failed,

Do assess whether your utilities are up to date as listed within 1ST-READ!

Read Compile_properly.txt from DOCs/.

If you cannot solve the problem, send BLDrecord.txt to: discuss@linmodems.org

!!! ERROR: The ebuild did not complete successfully.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 38, Exitcode 1

!!! modem.o did not build

```

I have been looking on the homepage, mailinglists google etc. and I only found other people having problems and finally I submitted a bugreport:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10089

So if it really works for you this might be interesting...

Thx...

----------

## Wedge_

I tried the same driver on a GCC 3.2 system with a Lucent LT modem and it seems to be working fine. That system is using a gentoo-sources-r9 kernel, and I just downloaded the driver from the website and installed it from there. It gave me the same warnings, and complained about various deprecated options when it was compiling, but the modules load, and I can dial up and connect with no problem at all.

----------

## trooper

g'day,

im using gcc 3.2 with gentoo_sources r5 kernel. I used sourcecode

i'm the same as wedge. the program complained all the way through the build, but despite all the dire warnings it continues to work perfectly.

trooper

----------

## Auka

Thanx a lot.

Hmm what am I doing wrong then... ;-(

PS: also using 2.4.19-gentoo-r9 here.

----------

## zen_guerrilla

U could also do :

```
# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge ltmodem
```

works great here (Gentoo 1.4RC1, lolo-sources-2.4.20.1_pr2, compaq armada e500).

.:: zen ::.

----------

## trooper

g'day,

and make sure that 

lt_modem loads b4

lt_serial in the /etc/modules_autoload file

dunno y but until i reversed the order of module loading  they failed to load (for me anyway) modules loaded correctly first time up after the edit

.

regards,

trooper

----------

## zen_guerrilla

Ok, here I go  :Smile: 

      -= My no-so-short "ltmodem on gentoo HOW-TO..." =-

First :

```
# emerge pppconfig

# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge ltmodem
```

then put the following :

```
# lt_drivers: autoloading and insertion parameter usage

alias char-major-62 lt_serial

alias /dev/tts/LT0 lt_serial

alias /dev/modem lt_serial

# The next two lines are syntax examples, only Rarely Needed, to automate parame ter usage during lt_drivers insertion. See documentation for details.

# options lt_modem vendor_id=0x115d device_id=0x0420

# options lt_modem Forced=3,0x130,0x2f8,0

# section for lt_drivers ends

# This block installed with Lucent modem drivers is for PPP related support

alias /dev/ppp          ppp_generic

alias char-major-108    ppp_generic

alias tty-ldisc-3       ppp_async

alias tty-ldisc-14      ppp_synctty

alias ppp-compress-21   bsd_comp

alias ppp-compress-24   ppp_deflate

alias ppp-compress-26   ppp_deflate
```

on a /etc/modules.d/ltmodem file and run update-modules.

After that put the following :

```
# Create modem

LOOKUP          ^modem$          CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink tts/LT0 modem

REGISTER        ^tts/LT0         CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname modem

UNREGISTER      ^tts/LT0         CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink modem
```

restart devfsd or even better restart your system.

Run pppconfig (great program) to setup your connection and copy the following :

```
#!/bin/sh

if [ "$1" = "" ]; then

        /usr/sbin/pppd file /etc/ppp/peers/isp

else 

        /usr/sbin/pppd file /etc/ppp/peers/"$1"

fi
```

as /usr/local/bin/pon replacing isp with the name u gave on pppconfig.

```
#!/bin/sh

if [ -e /var/lock/LCK* ]; then

        pkill ^pppd

        rm -f /var/lock/LCK*

else 

        echo ""

        echo -e "\033[01;37m""  !! ERROR !!" "\033[1;31m" "No pppd process running"

        echo ""

        exit 1

fi
```

as /usr/local/bin/poff.

Make them both executable (chmod +x). Run pon to connect. If u get errors about dial tone etc. on your logger edit /etc/ppp/peers/isp and change ATDT123456 to ATX3DT123456. If it contintues add the line:

```
OK-AT-OK AT+CGI=XX
```

after the ATZ line, replacing XX with your country code from /usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.22_aplha5/Country_codes.gz.

P.S. 1 : U don't need any lt* on /etc/modules.autoload, the needed modules will load when running pon.

P.S. 2 : U can replace pppconfig & my custom scripts with wvdial, but u' are on your own on that, I don't like wvdial  :Smile: 

.:: zen ::.

----------

## Auka

Hi all,

great deal of valuable information in this thread...  :Smile: 

Configuration wouldn't be a problem, since I have used the ltmodem driver before on ther distros, if I'd only manage to get the modules compiled!  :Sad: 

I am already using Accept_Keywords, tried setting CFLAGS to different (far more conservative) settings and a few othe rthings but neither the ebuild nor the source from the homepage compile... 

Well never mind...I do not HAVE to use the modem but it would have been nice if it worked.

Maybe I will try compiling anther kernel and/or do a glibc update or whatever...  :Wink: 

----------

## trooper

g'day,

bummer about the modules not building auka. 

this is an interesting phenomena. it appears that despite having the same basic gentoo configuration installed, compilers blah, blah, blah yours fails.  :Confused: 

there must be an answer (probably simple as all hell) out there somewhere (i watch the x-files:oops:). 

anybody got any ideas why a module build would fail for no apparent known reason? i have a feeling that this info will be of future help.

one anomaly that i had was that during my first attempt all failed. on my second attempt i went through every step including the optional one at the very end. after this second go all was well. 

i don't have to use my internal either but i prefer too. with a laptop, mobility is the key and i would hate to have to lug an external around.

lot's of good info already here.

trooper

----------

## Auka

Oh no...

I just saw that my (quite long) answer I wrote yesterday obviously hasn't been posted. Maybe I closed the window when just using preview, cant remember... errm... *cough, cough* never mind....

So in short: it is working now!!  :Cool:   :Very Happy: 

What I did was deactivating a kernel configuration option (CONFIG_SERIAL_CONSOLE =support for console on serial

port) and both modules compiled - but unfortunately the ebuild nevertheless died shortly after compiling them....

So I had a look into the temporary build directory (/var/tmp/portage ...) which was luckily left over and copied both lt_*.o modules from there.

Then using insmod and following the instructions provided here wasn't a big problem - and well everything works fine! Yeeha!

See https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10089 for the full story if you are interested in details.

Last but not least: thank you all for your time and help!

----------

